# LGB 55081 Reversing loop module...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello,
I was planing on using a dual loop layout and i have been researching this on this and other sites. Most all show the "K" and "T" section of tracks, magnetic switches and electric switches if you want to make it automatic. I have not seen anything with this 55081, what is it and how would it work. I not using DCC or battery power for now, just your basic-strait-boring  track power...

Thanks


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

http://kormsen.info/lgb-manual.pdf 

look on page 121


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked, no reference. 

I searched the entire document, not one reference to this part number. 

Greg


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_detail.asp?mn=34&ca=13&sc=G&stock=LGB-55081


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The LGB 55081 module part of their MTS control line-up. It is similar/identical to the Massoth DiMax reverse loop module. (Massoth makes much of LGB's electronics, and the inputs are identical.) You can find a .pdf manual for that unit on Massoth's web site. It's cool in that it does not use magnets to sense then change the polarity of the track on the "main line" compared to the loops, rather it uses short sections of un-powered track to feed back to the box and make the determination about polarity. Neat in operation, and no need to place a magnet on each loco you're running. It's also easily upgradable to DCC operation should you decide that's the direction you want to go. (Technically, it's specifically designed for DCC, but able to be retrofitted to analog DC installations). That's the good news. The bad news is that you need one box per loop, and the Massoth system retails for $125 per box (LGB's seems to be even more, per a quick web search). Also, the system does _not_ control the switches, so unless you're using a spring switch with fairly mild springs that your locos can push through easily, you'll need some means of automatically throwing them so not to derail. 

Note that LGB's 10151 "Reverse Loop Set" isn't really all that applicable, either, since it's not automatic. You still have to physically change the direction while the train is in the loop. 

I'll be covering automatic reverse loops in the next installment of my "Garden Railways Basics" column in _Garden Railways._. Frankly, if you want this function to be automated, I think your best bet will be using magnets and reed switches. It's easy to put a magnet on the bottom of your locos, and visiting locos can be easily accommodated by having a magnet on the bottom of specific piece of rolling stock that you would include in the train pulled by that loco (maybe a coupler transition car or similar). 

Later, 

K


----------

